
Goals and Rewards Redraw the Brain’s Map of the World - headalgorithm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/goals-and-rewards-redraw-the-brains-map-of-the-world-20190328/
======
brudgers
Kevin Lynch's _The Image of the City_ is the classic work on cognitive maps of
urban environments. It's influenced a lot of the _good_ urban planning in the
US over the last fifty years (i.e. Ed Logue not Robert Moses).

[http://www.miguelangelmartinez.net/IMG/pdf/1960_Kevin_Lynch_...](http://www.miguelangelmartinez.net/IMG/pdf/1960_Kevin_Lynch_The_Image_of_The_City_book.pdf)

